# Violin Sonata 2nd Mvt



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

About eight months ago I posted the first and third movements from my violin sonata that I had written when I was a student. I had never intended to post the second movement, but now decided what the heck? So again, this was written a long, long time ago, aged 21.

This was a learning process of a young composer. I was delving into the avant-garde/mechanical/technical world for the first time as a learning experience so it came off as a little bland and unmusical (that's not to say that composers who write in this style do as well, I'm just saying I as a student failed at this time). I was going for a big climactic arch and denouement but didn't succeed.

It takes about 1 minute to really get going. Anyway, maybe we all learn from it.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Also, the piano was MIDI performance and the violinist was live. The performance was accurate, no mistakes. There is no meter indications in the score/parts, but every measure *does* have a meter. It is like Boulez's Notations for piano where you just figure it out by what the music indicates. For example, if there are three eighth notes in a bar, you know its probably 3/8, seven sixteenths in a bar you can consider it 7/16, one sixteenth in a bar would be 1/16, and so forth. (Irrational groupings also appeared in measures). Every number of beats in a bar was a Fibonnaci number just for the heck of it. Music based on 12 tone row.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

You're right. It lacks momentum and sticks to the same kinds of gestures for too long, both of which prevent it from having much shape. Metrical variation aside, we're still hearing the same types of rhythms throughout. Perhaps you used too few row forms as well? I'm sure it was a learning experience, though, and you've improved considerably since. Kudos to your violinist for their very clean sul ponticello, too!


----------

